# Monster Energy Drinks...



## scottro202 (Oct 31, 2009)

So, last night I went to a lock-in at my friend's church. We basically just hang out around the church all night. Me and 5 of my friends stayed up ALL night, with the help of Monster energy drinks. 

It was awful. I've drankin them, but not often. I had 2 last night. I was "geeked up" as my dad put it. My hands were shaking a little, I couldn't sit still for more than 5 minutes, it was bad. I just slept for 6 hours, and I still feel a little "geeked up". 

I mean, I drink Cokes and stuff on the weekends, but nothing more than that usually.

Does anybody else get REALLY messed up from caffeine?


----------



## Jason (Oct 31, 2009)

Monsters are worse cause not only do they give you caffeine but a crap load of sugar as well.


----------



## scottro202 (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, I had the low-carb ones. But still, that stuff ain't good for you. 

2500mg of "energy blend"+Scotty=thread on ss.org about it all


----------



## Sindwulf (Oct 31, 2009)

I LOVE coffee. I can drink a whole pot and be fine but energy drinks in general are like meth to me.

My kidneys feel like they are failing and mad shakes. I don't have a problem with caffeine but something is in energy drinks that is just not right for human consumption. I do not have a big sweet tooth either so I wouldn't know what eating a shit load of sugar does.

Needless to say I won't be drinking any of those again!  but....

Monster Java "Black Russian," actually tastes edible and leaves me feeling okay.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 31, 2009)

I remember having a Red Bull when they first came out. I was shaking like a crack head the entire evening. Since then if I need energy I'll get some sleep or break out a power nap.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 31, 2009)

Monster tastes like green snake lollies mixed with mouldy arse


----------



## Janiator (Oct 31, 2009)

Just slept 6 hours? I sleep about 6-4H every day, exept on weekends.
Am I the only one who thinks all energy drinks taste horrible?


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 31, 2009)

Everyone thinks they taste horrible at first. The ones that keep drinking them (like me) are just addicted.

I will say though, _all_ of the "Red Eye" energy drinks taste fucking awesome


----------



## jymellis (Oct 31, 2009)

they have no effect on me besides rotten farts.


----------



## Breakdown (Oct 31, 2009)

They taste pretty bad i dont get all the hype around them Ive tried em a couple of times they didnt even make me a little more alert if anything they made be a bit more tired after I drank them (not like a crash i felt tired right after finishing the can). their coffee drinks are pretty good but they didnt make me at all more jittery or alert. same thing with regular coffee or red bulls. But One time I drank 2 full 24 or 32 oz (cant remember) mountain dews and I couldnt stop sweating for like 30 minutes.


----------



## scottro202 (Nov 1, 2009)

I guess it affects me moreso than some because I'm young and small. I'm 15, 5'8" and 145. Not big by any means, so maybe caffeine is inda like alcohol in that the bigger you are the less it will affect you? (I have no clue if that's anywhere near factual, just a guess)


----------



## Breakdown (Nov 1, 2009)

scottro202 said:


> I guess it affects me moreso than some because I'm young and small. I'm 15, 5'8" and 145. Not big by any means, so maybe caffeine is inda like alcohol in that the bigger you are the less it will affect you? (I have no clue if that's anywhere near factual, just a guess)


I guess that why it doesnt affect me as much
im 6'2 or 6'3 (dont know exactly) & 250+ lbs 
ima pretty big dude


----------



## AK DRAGON (Nov 1, 2009)

Energy drinks.. 
full of sugar and chemicals. 
and not very good for you


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 1, 2009)

AK DRAGON said:


> Energy drinks..
> full of sugar and chemicals.



The nectar of the gods


----------



## Ckackley (Nov 1, 2009)

I used to drink a couple of Red Bulls a day.. Our bass player and I used to each shoot one on stage during shows. After a year of this I started feeling "off". I used to have really bad panic attacks years ago and I almost felt like they were coming back. I gave up the Red Bulls two weeks ago and feel fine now. Calmer than I've been in a while.


----------



## scottro202 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ckackley said:


> I used to drink a couple of Red Bulls a day.. Our bass player and I used to each shoot one on stage during shows. After a year of this I started feeling "off". I used to have really bad panic attacks years ago and I almost felt like they were coming back. I gave up the Red Bulls two weeks ago and feel fine now. Calmer than I've been in a while.


 
Yeah, that's why I don't do energy drinks much. Whenever I need energy (besides stuff like staying up 24 hours straight) I have tea. NATURAL caffeine and antioxidants 

Plus, you can get a 16 oz Arizona ice tea for 99 cents at most places, half the cost of a Redbull or otherwise 

Plus, it has HONEY!!!


----------



## Harry (Nov 2, 2009)

Had one Monster before, was not a fan.
As for caffeine messing me up, I don't think I've ever drank enough for it to truly make me freak out or anything either.
I've got anxiety problems, so I figure it's best to go easy on the caffeine


----------



## Radicz0r (Nov 2, 2009)

i consume these energy drinks quite often, mostly when i feel i'm in need of a push in the back, but other than curing my thirst, they don't phase me. Even after 4-5 of them, so i dunno.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 2, 2009)

when i want caffeine, i go for a coffee.

energy drinks are basically just a cup or so worth of caffeine and a bunch of sugar. what´s the point of that when i can have like... 30-40 cups of coffee?


----------



## DevinShidaker (Nov 3, 2009)

When I was in high school, my old band played our first out of state show (West Virginia!), and on the road trip there, I decided I would see how many energy drinks I could drink... Over the course of about 3 hours, I drank 4 red bulls, and 5 monsters... needless to say during the end of our set I blacked out and afterwards went apeshit on everybody (crash will do that to you I guess). I don't drink that stuff anymore.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Nov 3, 2009)

Guys, don't touch this stuff. It IS NOT GOOD FOR YOU! If you must adjust your metabolic rate, do it within the realms of healthy diet, physical training and basic good health.

Your body needs to sleep, in a rare health case in Italy; there is a family that has a genetic issue which manifests itself as chronic insomnia for periods of up to 40 days. Eventually the sufferer dies. This seems to be a unique instance in medical science, but the evidence is clear. 

The brain's patterns change during sleep, although it is not yet fully understood, it is my opinion that this should not be manipulated with chemicals or intoxicants in any circumstances... Especially late night driving!


----------



## Origins (Nov 3, 2009)

I was sceptical about energy drinks until I found out that the guarana it contains is basically better than coffee´s coffein. It has the same properties without the side effects.
However, my drummer tried the Monster energy drink and he didn´t even finished it because it tasted horrible.

Oh and like anything of the sort, don´t use it regularly.
It usually reads "maximum of 2/3 cans per day" but I wouldn´t even take more than one once in a week, and only if I REALLY need it.


----------



## Sindwulf (Nov 3, 2009)

Origins said:


> It usually reads "maximum of 2/3 cans per day" but I wouldn´t even take more than one once in a week, and only if I REALLY need it.


 
Do you remember if it said "cans," or "servings?" Many times, cans actually contain two servings which I think can make people think it is only one.

Though a bit odd, I think, that there is no way for you to drink one serving and drink another later without it going flat. I don't remember seeing too many energy drink bottles with the screw tops.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Nov 3, 2009)

Monster has one kind with a screw on top.
And it says can on the side.

And I'm 5'9" and 135 pounds, and I can drink 4 montsters before I start getting jittery, so it might just be you


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Nov 3, 2009)

Monster tastes like shit. Relentless is where it's at, I love that stuff.

I drink a can of it every day before work, has no real effect on me. I just drink it because it tastes nice.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Nov 3, 2009)

Red Bull... Monster... yummy.

Add some Jag... double yummy.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't drink them very often, but I actually really dig the taste.
It's got a tart kick to it that most other sodas don't ever try to achieve.

As far as them making you shake, etc., unless I drink like 3 or 4 of them I don't have a problem, but this is coming from a guy who used to drink 15 cups of coffee a day, but I've cut down to seven now.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Nov 4, 2009)

Haha, my band gets Monster stuff, I drink LOADS of it. Maybe I'll cut back now


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 4, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> I remember having a Red Bull when they first came out. I was shaking like a crack head the entire evening. Since then if I need energy I'll get some sleep or break out a power nap.



One day, I was working in Gstaad in a palace selling watches and we had to stay up all night, very early in the morning...

So stupid Patrick was drinking coffee all day, about 9 coffees....

But then stupid Patrick had the stupid idea to drink 5 red bulls on top of that....

Well stupid Patrick had one of the worst pannik attacks in his history and thought he was serioussly going to die....

And I'm still wondering how I survived that....

I only drink 1 coffee / day now, any of those drinks which have cafeine is extremely dangerous for your heart....


----------



## Origins (Nov 4, 2009)

Sindwulf said:


> Do you remember if it said "cans," or "servings?" Many times, cans actually contain two servings which I think can make people think it is only one.
> 
> Though a bit odd, I think, that there is no way for you to drink one serving and drink another later without it going flat. I don't remember seeing too many energy drink bottles with the screw tops.



It says "cans". It changes according to the size of the bottle from two to three per day. It says 5 on the mini energy drinks 



hufschmid said:


> One day, I was working in Gstaad in a palace selling watches and we had to stay up all night, very early in the morning...
> 
> So stupid Patrick was drinking coffee all day, about 9 coffees....
> 
> ...



I had some kind of fight with my girlfriend once because she told me that caffeine is not dangerous for the heart


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 4, 2009)

your girlfriend is seriously misinformed

one of my teachers from high school drank a crap load of coffee each day but cut back a lot and now is doing a lot better


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 4, 2009)

Origins said:


> I had some kind of fight with my girlfriend once because she told me that caffeine is not dangerous for the heart





Ok, invite her to drink as much as she can... Then when her heart is pounding very hard out of her chest, give her a cuddle


----------



## Origins (Nov 4, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Ok, invite her to drink as much as she can... Then when her heart is pounding very hard out of her chest, give her a cuddle



girlfriend falls dead 

You see!! Told you!!


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 4, 2009)

Red Bull + Smirnoff = happy time.


----------



## -mouse- (Nov 4, 2009)

i'm drinking one of those juice Monsters... It's pretty good, and its helping me out this morning (I woke up feeling seriously fucked this morning) but man are the crashes swift and merciless


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 4, 2009)

Energy drinks of this sort acidify your blood, along with a load of other terrible side-effects... however, on the extremelly rare occasion that I DO have one, I'm unstoppable 

A few years back I was having a lot of trouble with my jaw and it was best that I didn't sing... well, I happened to be on vicodin for a brief period, and one night at practice I drank an energy drink, layed down the guitar and started rocking the fuck out and singing, growling, etc.... I couldn't talk for two days.


----------



## alex103188 (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm vegan, so I rarely have caffeine. When I do it's in something like green tea and it makes me want to run laps around a track!

Anyone that contests the horrible physiological effects of massive amounts of caffeine is wayyyy mislead.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 5, 2009)

Agreed. 

I just thought of another one:

I recently was on a three day juice fast... really, I would have extended it a few more days, but I went on a long drive with my buddy to pick up an amp from a forum member. It was early so I thought I'd have some hot tea to relax me a bit. Turns out I didn't get the Decaf... just as a heads up: if you're fasting and you take any amount of caffeine, AND you have to endure 7 hours in a car, you're fucked.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 5, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Red Bull + Smirnoff = happy time.



Bah! Red bull + smirnoff = worst vodka mix ever invented. Smirnoff tastes like fucking petrol, atrocious vodka. But i guess if you're going to mix it with petrol anyway it doesn't matter so much


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Nov 5, 2009)

alex103188 said:


> I'm vegan


 






Sorry


----------



## alex103188 (Nov 5, 2009)

Herb Dorklift said:


> Sorry



hahahahaha. Don't worry man, I'm not the stereotypical vegan pussy . I choose to not consume (cooked) meat and dairy solely for the health aspect of it. Fuck, I work at a subshop, slice meat almost every day, wear leather shoes etc etc. It all TASTES amazing, but just like our eyes can judge a book by its cover our sense of taste does not determine how healthy something is for you.

I'm also a hater of the organization PETA (youtube "PETA penn and tellers BS") and animal rights people. I think that humans are intelligent enough to recognize and mass produce a food source and I'm not about try and change any of that. We have a will for a reason, no? 

ps. happy 40th anniversary sesame street?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah, I can vouch for you. I don't eat red meat - your body uses SO much energy to digest red meat that's its ridiculous.


----------

